# 33 wks pregnant and saw a tiny spot of blood in my underwear just now.. what should I do?



## VroomieMama (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm trying not to freak out but should I go to the hospital now because I just saw a tiny spot of blood in my underwear and I'm 33 weeks pregnant with twins.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

call your hcp and see what they want you to do


----------



## ihugtrees (Oct 16, 2008)

Call your care provider.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Yeah, that. I wouldn't panic and go rushing to the hospital, but I'd definitely put in a call. And get off your feet and rest while you're waiting for the return call. I think a tiny spot of blood is nothing to get too worried about, as long as that's all it is. But you want some advice from somebody who knows you.


----------



## famille_huggins (Mar 30, 2007)

I'd call your care provider for sure.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I'd call too. They are probably going to want to see you just as a precaution. I had a ton of blood with DS1 at about 34 weeks after an internal exam and they did a NST then sent me for a u/s to check and make sure the placenta was ok - it was and all was well.


----------



## Sarahstw (Jun 18, 2006)

Have you had sex recently? Have you had a vaginal examination recently? These are the most common reasons for seeing small amounts of blood.
Usually small spots are just from the cervix.
I wouldn't worry unless there is more blood or continued bleeding.


----------



## serenekitten (Nov 20, 2008)

Don't panic.

I know, easier said than done, right?









I've had a couple of scares myself. I called my midwife's office and they said to take it easy and watch for other symptoms. And if symptoms got worse, to call them back.


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Sex or vag exam? I had bleeding, slight in first pregnancyw/ twins from sex.


----------



## notjustmamie (Mar 7, 2007)

Could also be a bit of dilation or loosing some of your plug, but I second/third/fourth the recommendation to call your HCP for advice.


----------



## VroomieMama (Oct 9, 2008)

The bleeding came from the sudden dilation and I gave birth to the girls on Wednesday evening. Both girls are in NICU and doing really good.

Didn't have sex or vaginal exam. At home, the blood was tiny and the doctor told me to go and see her, as I arrived her office around 1:40pm, there was a lot of blood then the dr said "you're dilated" and sent me to the hospital and everything happened fast but it all went good.

Jayla via natural birth at 10:59pm - 4 lbs and 14 oz
Evelyn via c-section at 11:31pm - 4lbs and 120z


----------



## Spiralshell (Mar 16, 2009)

So glad to hear that everything turned out ok -- Congratulations on your new girls!!


----------



## jess152 (Jan 20, 2008)

Congratulations! Pretty names


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Congratulations! Glad to hear that they're doing well







:


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

Congrats mama







: They're such good little sizes for 33 weeks!!! here's to a short stay in the NICU!


----------



## JD5351 (Sep 13, 2008)

Congratulations!







:


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gentle~Mommy :) (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulations! so you had no labor pains at all? did they start at the hospital?


----------



## preemiemamarach (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats! Big girls- my singleton 33 weeker was 5 lbs even and did very well in the NICU! Here's to a short, uneventful stay for your girls!


----------



## BekahMomToOliver (Oct 31, 2008)

double congats!!!







:


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Congratulations! Hope they are out and home soon.


----------



## VroomieMama (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you all. Here's the link to the pictures of the girls.

PWD is 2bundleofjoy

http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/i...view=slideshow


----------

